# Hướng Dẫn Kiếm Tiền Online Tại Nhà Với Youtube Partner



## Admin (28 Tháng mười hai 2013)

*Kiem tien online Youtube - Chào các bạn, bài viết này mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bước từ lúc tạo kênh, up video và kiếm tiền với Youtube Partner (Google Adsense) như thế nào.*

Đầu tiên các bạn tạo 1 tài khoản Gmail và dùng nó để đăng nhập vào Youtube. Kéo xuống cuối trang, chuyển ngôn ngữ về tiếng Việt:







CLick vào biểu tượng kênh trên cùng sẽ hiện ra menu, các bạn vào "Tất cả các kênh của tôi" và nhấn tạo kênh mới:






Đặt tên, chọn danh mục cho kênh:













Sau khi đã có kênh, các bạn vào Trình quản lý video bằng cách nhấp vào biểu tượng kênh trên cùng:






Với kênh mới tạo bạn sẽ ko up được video trên 15', Bạn phải xác minh tài khoản bằng cách vào: Cài đặt Kênh, nhấn Xác minh:







Chọn Quốc gia Việt Nam, Chọn gửi mã xác minh bằng tin nhắn và điền đầy đủ số di động của bạn vào:






Sau khi nhấn nút Gửi, bạn sẽ nhận được tin nhắn gồm 6 chữ số, bạn nhập vào và hoàn tất quá trình xác minh.

Mặc định Youtube sẽ ko cho bật tính năng kiếm tiền, bạn phải đổi quốc gia, thường chúng ta chọn Hoa Kỳ. Vào Cài đặt kênh, chọn Nâng cao, đổi quốc gia thành Hoa Kỳ và lưu lại.







Sau đó trở về cài đặt kênh, bạn sẽ thấy như hình dưới. Bạn nhấn Bật Kiếm Tiền, Youtube sẽ hỏi bạn có đồng ý các điều khoản hay không, click chọn đồng ý tất cả các mục.






Bước kế tiếp, hãy upload 1 video lên, sau đó vào phần Trình quản lý Video, click chọn video, vào Tác vụ, Kiếm tiền...






Biểu tượng hình $ màu xanh nghĩa là bạn đã bật thành công chức năng kiếm tiền cho Video đó, còn biểu tượng dấu hỏi màu xanh nghĩa là Youtube đang xem xét Video của bạn.







*Một số trường hợp khác:*
Video báo trùng nội dung bên thứ 3: nên xóa video.
Video báo bị cấm trên 1 số quốc gia hoặc toàn thế giới: phải xóa.
Video sau thời gian xem xét bị yêu cầu chứng minh bản quyền (có biểu tượng dấu chấm than): bạn không được phép kiến tiền từ Video đó, trừ phi bạn chứng minh được bản quyền.

*Một số kinh nghiệm:*
Không up phim chứa các cảnh nhạy cảm.
Không tải xuống video của người khác và up lên lại.
Không khoe khoang kênh của bạn với người khác. Rất dễ bị chơi xấu, report...
Hãy đọc kỹ và tuân thủ quy định của Google Adsense và Youtube.




*Tôi sẽ được Youtube thanh toán như thế nào?*

Cách 1: nhanh và đơn giản: 

Đăng ký qua Network:​*http://join.quizgroup.com*. Một số ưu điểm của việc tham gia Network: bạn được lựa chọn 3 hình thức thanh toán: Paypal, Wire Transfer(chuyển tiền qua ngân hàng), WebMoney. Video của bạn up lên nếu ko dính bản quyền có thể bật kiếm tiền ngay lập tức. Trong 1 số trường hợp Network sẽ bảo vệ bạn an toàn hơn khi đăng ký qua Adsense.

Cách 2: Bạn phải có tài khoản Google Adsense để Youtube gửi thanh toán về cho bạn, các bước đăng ký như sau:

Vào cài đặt kênh, xem cài đặt kiếm tiền:







Click vào: Tôi sẽ được thanh toán như thế nào?, tiếp tục click vào *liên kết tài khoản Adsense*:





Nhấn Tiếp theo:





Nếu bạn muốn dùng tài khoản Gmail hiện tại để đăng ký Google Adsense thì chọn: Có, sử dụng xyz@gmai.com:







Nhấn tiếp tục:




Điền đầy đủ thông tin của bạn vào, chú ý điền chính xác và đầy đủ các thông tin bên dưới để sau này bạn dễ nhận được thanh toán hơn:








Ở bước này bạn phải chọn quốc gia là Việt Nam để sau này Google gửi mã PIN về cho bạn.

Gửi đơn đăng ký và chờ đợi. Thường thì mất ít nhất 2 tiếng, chậm nhất sau 1, 2 ngày bạn sẽ nhận được mail xét duyệt tài khoản.

Sau khi tài khoản được chấp thuận, bạn có thể đăng nhập Adsense bằng link này và theo dõi thu nhập hàng tháng:
Adsense

Xem thu nhập hàng ngày, các bạn vào Youtube và chọn ANALYTICS:






Youtube sẽ cập nhật thu nhập vào tài khoản Adsense của bạn sau khoảng ngày 15 của tháng sau. Nếu trên 10$, Adsense sẽ yêu cầu bạn cập nhật thông tin thanh toán và thuế, sau đó gửi PIN về địa chỉ của bạn. Mục đích nhằm xác minh tài khoản và địa chỉ của bạn là thật. Mục hình thức thanh toán các bạn nên chọn chuyển tiền nhanh bằng Western Union. Sau khi đủ 100$, Adsen sẽ gửi thanh toán cho bạn sau ngày 20 hàng tháng.

*Một số câu hỏi thường gặp:

Tôi sẽ được tính thu nhập như thế nào?*
Khi video của bạn được bật chức năng kiếm tiền sẽ hiện quảng cáo ở 2 vị trí, 1 là trong video, 2 là bên phải video, người xem click vào quảng cáo bạn sẽ được tiền. Tùy thuộc vào quốc gia, ngôn ngữ, giá click sẽ khác nhau. Ở Việt Nam giao động từ 0.03 đến 0.07$/click.

*Tôi có nên tự click vào quảng cáo hoặc gửi link cho bạn bè click giúp?*
Tuyệt đối không. Bạn phải tuân thủ tuyệt đối quy định của Google Adsense: https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/48182?hl=vi

*Tôi muốn nhận tiền qua Paypal được ko?*
Adsense không hỗ trợ thanh toán qua Paypal, nếu muốn bạn phải đăng ký Youtube Partner qua 1 Network trung gian, và phải chia % lợi nhuận cho nó. Network phổ biến mọi người thường tham gia là Quizgroup, link đăng ký:​*http://join.quizgroup.com*. Ưu điểm của Quizgroup là dễ tham gia, thanh toán uy tín, tỷ lệ ăn chia 80/20 (tức Quizgroup hưởng 20%). Ngoài ra Quizgroup còn hỗ trợ nhiều hình thức thanh toán khác, chẳng hạn Wire Tranfers (chuyển tiền qua ngân hàng), Web Money.

Bài viết này mình chỉ tóm tắt, nếu có gì ko hiểu các bạn có thể hỏi ngay bên dưới.
Chúc các bạn thành công.

Ghi rõ nguồn: *PHUNUVN.NET* khi phát hành lại bài viết này.

















​


----------



## nguyenquynh010906 (13 Tháng một 2014)

ĐAng làm , nhưng coi bộ video của mình lên từ khóa hơi bị căng,,he


----------



## vichytrang (17 Tháng một 2014)

thankkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Seotop (7 Tháng ba 2014)

Hướng dẫn rất chi tiết, thanks nhiều


----------



## fruitcandy (11 Tháng ba 2014)

cảm ơn bác nhiều


----------



## hoasenvang (4 Tháng tư 2014)

Cám ơn chủ topic cái vụ này Hướng Dẫn Kiếm Tiền Online Tại Nhà Với Youtube Partner quả là hay, nhưng ẩn chứa quá nhiều rủi ro, nhất là khi cố ý kiếm tiền , thay vì chia sẽ để nhận công, nên có nhiều người mất tất cả đôi khi do các spam chơi khăm


----------



## mranphu (21 Tháng bảy 2014)

Mình mới bắt đầu tập kiếm tiền online, rất cảm ơn chủ thớt đã chia sẻ ><


----------



## minhtuancd (14 Tháng mười một 2014)

Hay, bài viết cụ thể kèm hình ảnh, cũng dễ làm với hướng dẫn cụ thể như vậy. cảm ơn Ad nha.


----------



## mydang1228 (25 Tháng chín 2015)

hay hay,cơ mà hơi căng :3


----------



## Ninalee (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hay quá anh ơi


----------



## sontungmtptb (15 Tháng chín 2017)

Hay quá. Mình sẽ thử làm. Cảm ơn b!


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng mười 2017)

hình ảnh bị lỗi ko xem được


----------



## tutorials2learnclub (22 Tháng một 2018)

Mình ngoài làm Youtube và một website chia sẻ một số thủ thuật, kinh nghiệm về lập trình Android, lập trình JavaFX... như:


```
https://kenhlaptrinh.net

https://tutorialstolearn.com
```


----------



## catanh (31 Tháng bảy 2019)

thanks add


----------



## emlalandiem (25 Tháng chín 2019)

cũ rồi


----------



## LeVu90 (29 Tháng chín 2019)

Bây giờ đăng ký khó lắm à nha. 1k đăng ký, 40k giờ xem. Đâu phải dễ ăn


----------



## quatangdep (27 Tháng sáu 2020)

làm kênh ko khó chỉ khó làm sao kiếm đc nhiều view


----------



## sakurahachico0312 (27 Tháng mười 2020)

Mình cảm thấy bây giờ nó bão hòa rồi. làm ăn khó quá đi


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

ảnh lỗi rồi em chẳng xem được thớt ạ


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác vì đã hướng dẫn mọi người.


----------



## techmax12 (18 Tháng sáu 2021)

hay quá


----------



## nhatrangtoday (22 Tháng sáu 2021)

hình ảnh xem k đc


----------



## dienlanhnamtien (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

khong xem được


----------



## hutechgroup (7 Tháng chín 2021)

bài copy ở đâu để lại nguồn nhé


----------



## Tungld88 (25 Tháng mười 2021)

Hữu ích.


----------



## suachuaiphoneappleno1 (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

khó ăn quá bác (


----------



## john480 (28 Tháng một 2022)

Các bạn có thể kiếm tiền với picoworkers mình có bài hướng dẫn trên dinhdiep. com


----------



## dienlanhqtc (7 Tháng tư 2022)

Bài viết khá hay


----------



## macgidep (30 Tháng chín 2022)

Thấy vậy chứ làm được cũng khoai lắm bạn


----------

